# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Eastwood Rickenbacker

## mandolinstew

Any word on these?

----------


## Spruce

I find it hard to believe that _anyone_ could build _anything_ that even vaguely resembles a Rickenbacker in any way shape or form...
Rickenbacker defends it's designs more than any other company on the planet...
(Yeah, _that_ company...)   :Wink:

----------


## Jacob

December 26, 2016
Expected Ship date March 2017
May 17, 2017
We are expecting the shipment in to our USA warehouse early next week and will start shipping right away.
Electric “Ricky” Mandolin Tribute

----------


## MikeZito

As a long time Rickenbacker fanatic, a couple of years ago I heard (from a Rickenbacker local dealer who spoke with Rickenbacker representatives at a trade show) that Rickenbacker president John Hall spends LOTS of time each day searching the internet for instruments that possibly violate the Rickenbacker trademarks, and has all sales and advertising of those instruments immediately stopped with threats of legal action.

That being said - those are sweet looking instruments at a good price . .  . but you had better get one FAST, because chances are pretty good that they won't be on the market for too long!

----------


## Spruce

> December 26, 2016
> Expected Ship date March 2017
> May 17, 2017
> We are expecting the shipment in to our USA warehouse early next week and will start shipping right away.
> Electric Ricky Mandolin Tribute


Wow!
...and's it's not "inspired" by the Ricky 5002V58, it's a dead-nuts knock off...   :Disbelief: 
How can they do that??

...and I want one baaaad...    :Wink:

----------


## zoukboy

> Wow!
> ...and's it's not "inspired" by the Ricky 5002V58, it's a dead-nuts knock off...  
> How can they do that??
> 
> ...and I want one baaaad...


I figure Eastwood must have obtained a license. I played an original Ric mando about 20 years ago and to say I was underwhelmed is being kind.  ;-)

----------


## Spruce

> I figure Eastwood must have obtained a license.


I doubt that...
...but I've been wrong before (like...earlier in this thread...)




> I played an original Ric mando about 20 years ago and to say I was underwhelmed is being kind.  ;-)


Yep...
...but they are still cool for us Rickenbacher lovers...

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

My understanding is that only the headstock design is protected i.p. The body is not. Clearly there were enough design changes to pass Legal's smell test.

----------


## Spruce

> My understanding is that only the headstock design is protected i.p. The body is not. Clearly there were enough design changes to pass Legal's smell test.


Well, the issue is not what is legal or not...
The issue instead are the _threats_ of legal action, which can be quite expensive and a hassle to deal with, even when you know the coast is clear...
...and Mr. Hall will _flip out_ when he sees this thing...   

Another large company thus comes to mind, and the vitriol in the musical instrument community towards both companies is very similar ...

----------


## MikeZito

Spruce is right - we Rickenbacker lovers often find this stuff cool, even if it is cheap junk . . . and at $400, I'll bet more than a few of these things sell, even as just a wall-hanging.

----------


## Verne Andru

Eastwood is a Canadian company.

US trademarks are regulated by the Lanham Act which is domestic US civil law and only has jurisdiction in the U.S.

If Eastwood tries selling into the US, Rickenbacker can send legal letters, but US lawyers huff-and-puff means nothing outside the US.

Failing that, Rickenbacker can have those goods ceased at the border or point of sale, if they have a USPTO issued trademark for that instrument, but first they'd have to convince get a Federal court to issue an order before law enforcement gets involved.

----------

Spruce

----------


## MikeZito

Let me know when John Hall isn't looking, and I just might sneak over the border to get me one of those little beauties . . .

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Cool. But the Rickenbacker-inspired mandolin I want is like the ones Tony Revell made:



Apparently Ric's lawyers shut down any further builds in that style back in the '90s, alas.

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

I was offline for a couple days and only now saw the horrific autocorrect from "headstock" to "breadstick." For some reason I cannot get back in to edit the typo. All I can say is "oy."

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> I was offline for a couple days and only now saw the horrific autocorrect from "headstock" to "breadstick." For some reason I cannot get back in to edit the typo. All I can say is "oy."


I corrected your autocorrect  :Cool:

----------


## Jim Bevan

I googled "breadstick guitar" trying to figure that one out, thinking it might be like, I don't know, maybe a lipstick pickup.  :Smile:

----------


## MikeZito

Paul - that 330 copy is VERY cool!  Do you know if more than one was made? 

It's funny, I once considered converting a 360-12 into a mandolin configuration . . .  I may still try it, someday.

----------


## Spruce

> Paul - that 330 copy is VERY cool!  Do you know if more than one was made?


I know Mike Cambell has a green one with a whammy bar...
Not sure how many others exist...?




> It's funny, I once considered converting a 360-12 into a mandolin configuration . . .  I may still try it, someday.


Like a 12-string tuned in fifths?
Interesting...

----------


## Paul Kotapish

> Paul - that 330 copy is VERY cool!  Do you know if more than one was made? 
> 
> It's funny, I once considered converting a 360-12 into a mandolin configuration . . .  I may still try it, someday.


I think that there were just the two made by Tony and a colleague--the Fireglo shown above and the one Mike Campbell plays, with the green finish and "Vibrola." The link tells the story: http://www.emando.com/builders_active/Revell.htm

There have been a few other builds in that style, but none so accurate. Dillon makes one, but their website claims they are sold out until 2018.

----------


## Charlieshafer

> Paul - that 330 copy is VERY cool!  Do you know if more than one was made? 
> 
> It's funny, I once considered converting a 360-12 into a mandolin configuration . . .  I may still try it, someday.


I sort of did that ( not on a Rick..) using a mix of drop-tuning strings that are readily available, and got all the tensions very workable. I was going for mandocello tuning. Fun experiment, great for surf music with the reverb cranked all the way. Or an echoplex would be really cool. Had a hard time making it much good for anything else, though.

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

> I corrected your autocorrect


For which I am grateful! Thank you!

----------


## WoodyCTA102

I had a Fireglo (red) Ric mandolin just like those.  It was well made, cool looking, and quite a conversation piece.  But I did not find it particularly useful.  Might have just been me, though.

----------


## mandolinstew

new color will be black

----------


## Paul Kotapish

> I had a Fireglo (red) Ric mandolin just like those.  It was well made, cool looking, and quite a conversation piece.  But I did not find it particularly useful.  Might have just been me, though.


Was it an actual Ric in the solid-body style of the original post?

----------


## mrmando

> Was it an actual Ric in the solid-body style of the original post?


Might have been, with an Eastwood logo Photoshopped in there. 

I put $100 down on one after reading this thread. Haven't heard boo since then.

----------


## mrmando

> I think that there were just the two made by Tony and a colleague--the Fireglo shown above and the one Mike Campbell plays, with the green finish and "Vibrola." The link tells the story: http://www.emando.com/builders_active/Revell.htm


From what I recollect, the Fireglo one I've posted at emando.com was sold on eBay twice, and I really should have bought it the first time but was feeling tapped out. (That was before PayPal Credit.) The seller in that first eBay auction claimed that Nigel Kennedy also had one, which, along with the Mike Campbell instrument, would make three. Mike acquired his from Lark Street Music in Teaneck, NJ, IIRC.

----------


## Spruce

> Mike acquired his from Lark Street Music in Teaneck, NJ, IIRC.


Those Heartbreakers have MAS, GAS, and BAS just about as bad as anyone on the planet...
I had a Hammertone octave 12 on E%$y about 7-8 years ago, and Mike and Tom bought it on the condition that I hand-deliver it to The Gorge, where I had front row seats waiting...
Great concert, and yeah, I think Mike did play that RIC mando thingy (the green one?) at the show...

----------


## biologyprof

> Any word on these?


I sent an email to their info@ address and asked for an estimated date of delivery.  The reply I received read "We are hoping that we will have the Ricky Mandos in by the end of June...".  We now have an answer to the question.

----------


## mrmando

> We now have an answer to the question.


We've had several answers to the question; this is just the latest. 

Remember the GoldTone mandocellos? I think there were 12 in the initial batch that hit the beach a few months ago and generated all the talk. I hear there are hundreds more in a container still awaiting CITES clearance.

----------


## WoodyCTA102

> Was it an actual Ric in the solid-body style of the original post?


Yes, it was the solid body. They are quite small. I'm sure a hollow body would sound and play differently.

----------


## mrmando

Just got an email update: 




> Good news! Just got word from the USDA that they have released our shipment and it will get to our warehouse early next week. Better late than never...
> 
> We have a LOT of instruments to setup and ship, so a little more patience is needed. We will start shipping next week and should have everything to UPS within the next 10 days. We will email the tracking number as soon as it is picked up.

----------


## Spruce

In stock....here ya go...

----------


## mandolinstew

just ordered a black one,$25 discount for signing up to the Eastwood mailing list

----------


## Spruce

....sure looks a lot different that what they had originally offered?
They bagged the RIC pickup, for one thing.  Wonder if they got threatened legally if they used it?

----------


## mandroid

Any one seen the back side? (Facebook posting>    https://www.eastwoodguitars.com/prod...edium=Email+RT

One problem with the thru body ferrule, As used in the Fender FM 61 8 string is it only works well with a single string  in it.
2 strings in it and when 1 breaks, because the 2 balls are jammed together, both strings have to be replaced..

Anyone want to make a divided ferrule  that treats 2 strings individually , though they may share an exit hole?




...

----------


## biologyprof

I was not aware of the potential for an issue with the way the strings attach.  I'm sure we'll start seeing posts about this in the near future if it becomes a problem. 

On another note, last night I received an email invoice from Eastwood for the Ricky mandolin. After I made my payment I sent them an email asking for a probable ship date. The reply came quickly.  It'll ship out on Monday and, hopefully, arrive here on Thursday. Now the long wait gets longer.

----------


## juggle5

I ordered a Cherryburst, wasn't part of the funding campaign, and it will be here Monday.
Curious to see what it looks like as they are not posting pics..

----------


## MikeZito

> ....sure looks a lot different that what they had originally offered?
> They bagged the RIC pickup, for one thing.  Wonder if they got threatened legally if they used it?


Yeah - different pickup, no bridge cover, mirrored pickguard, less-angled tone/volume knobs . . . I'm suddenly not as thrilled as when I first laid eyes on it.  I will wait for the reviews and some better photos to come in.

----------


## Jacob

If the Eastwood mandola bridge was used, as stated, one string from each course is loaded from the back of the instrument, and the other through the end of the tailpiece on the top.

----------


## Spruce

> Yeah - different pickup, no bridge cover, mirrored pickguard, less-angled tone/volume knobs . . . I'm suddenly not as thrilled as when I first laid eyes on it.


Bait and switch?  Weird.

----------


## biologyprof

Attachment 158680

Here is the original cherry burst Ricky and the more recently posted black one.  To me the difference between them goes beyond just color.

----------


## mandolinstew

Favorite color is black

----------


## juggle5

Not even close to Rick quality, etc..

----------

Jacob

----------


## Spruce

> Not even close to Rick quality, etc..


...which ain't really saying much...    :Wink:

----------

lenf12

----------


## MikeZito

_(sigh)_  Another example of 'If it seems to good to be true, then it probably is'.

Oh well - I guess I will just have to wait until an inexpensive used one comes along . . . .

----------


## mandolinstew

I like it,plays and sounds good,Have never seen a Rickenbacker,only on Ebay,(with two piece mahogany and maple body,I think)Strings don't go through body,the holes are in the bridge plate so I could drill but won't because I don't have a way to keep them straight.

----------

biologyprof

----------


## Tate Ferguson

I would have trouble with that reverse-angled top strap button.

----------


## mandolinstew

Played with guitar strap and no problem.Painted cavity and back of pickguard with aluminum paint and eliminated any hum.Strung with Pryamid loop end strings.Using a Quilter amp and reaching the outer limits.

----------


## Spruce

> Played with guitar strap and no problem.Painted cavity and back of pickguard with aluminum paint and eliminated any hum.Strung with Pryamid loop end strings.Using a Quilter amp and reaching the outer limits.


....first thing i would do is throw a toaster pup on there....
YMMV...

----------


## Verne Andru

Couple of thoughts...

First I don't think it's fair to compare an Eastwood to a Rickenbacker.

Ric's, notwithstanding their nay-sayers, are proprietary-designed MIA built-to-order instruments made by one of the original electric guitar makers. Rickenbacker is one of the oldest boutique guitar makers that has survived by focusing on putting out a quality product and expending the requisite resources to protect their brand in the marketplace. I own a Ric and it is a quality instrument in every way. I've met the Rickenbacker folks several times at NAMM and they've always impressed me with their focus on quality and respect for their customers.

Eastwood, OTOH, has a business model built on ripping other peoples IP they then have built in impersonal Asian factories by people who care not for what they make. These products are shipped over here by the boat-load and pushed into the retail channel without even cursory Eastwood quality control to ensure they put out product as cheaply as possible. I've also met Eastwood at NAMM a few times and have found them to be generally arrogant and condescending, just like the email exchanges I've had with them.

It's like comparing Bloomingdale's to Walmart, only Eastwood is nowhere close to a Walmart.

Second - As far as some of the design trade-offs that were made, I don't think losing the bridge cover would be a deal-killer as most peeps will simply take if off and lose it anyway. You need to palm-mute when playing electric and for that the ash-tray has to go.

Choice of pickup would have also been a design compromise. Off-the-shelf electronics are not only cheaper for the manufacturer, but give customers more upgrade options. I've swapped electronics on just about all my electrics, except my Ric, and since Eastwood is using cheap Artec pickups, whatever they put in there would have to go. Especially since they use a single-coil that will hum, I would automatically change it to a humbucker I could switch to single-coil when needed.

Other than that, the Eastwood looks and sounds like what I would expect based on past Eastwood offerings - a cheap, Asian made knock-off that gets close, but wins no cigars!

If you like the design, which I don't particularly, this is as close as you're going to get without parting with significantly more of your hard-earned money.

----------

Spruce

----------


## Spruce

> I don't think it's fair to compare an Eastwood to a Rickenbacker.


...tell that to Eastwood...    :Wink: 




> Rickenbacker is one of the oldest boutique guitar makers that has survived by focusing on putting out a quality product and expending the requisite resources to protect their brand in the marketplace.


Oh boy...
RIC has had a _ton_ of quality-control issues...   :Whistling: 

The infamous exploding "R" tailpiece comes to mind....
Your 12-string tailpiece explodes just before a recording session, and it'll cost you 125.00 (plus your old broken tailpiece) to get it back to good...
(Yeah, I speak from personal experience...)
Oh, but the exploding tailpiece put a few good-sized dents in the finish, too...
Doesn't matter, because--according to RIC--it's _my_ fault that it broke...or, "normal wear and tear"...

Go on the RIC sites and you'll see _tons_ of stories exactly like the above..._everybody's_ tailpiece post '91 will break, sooner or later...
...and, it's because of _poor design and materials_, not user-error...

As far as protecting their brand in the marketplace, I'm still flabbergasted that this Eastwood mandolin is even out there...
RIC is that "on it" when it comes to protecting their designs...   :Disbelief:

----------


## mandolinstew

My email exchanges with Eastwood have been helpful and informative.And the pickup sounds great.

----------

Spruce

----------


## Verne Andru

> ...tell that to Eastwood...   
> 
> Oh boy...
> RIC has had a _ton_ of quality-control issues...  
> 
> The infamous exploding "R" tailpiece comes to mind....
> Your 12-string tailpiece explodes just before a recording session, and it'll cost you 125.00 (plus your old broken tailpiece) to get it back to good...
> (Yeah, I speak from personal experience...)
> Oh, but the exploding tailpiece put a few good-sized dents in the finish, too...
> ...


Interesting.

I must admit to not being aware of that particular problem. The only issue I've had with my 650 was an incorrectly cut nut that was fixed no-charge.

I did notice Rickenbacker specifies in their warranty that it is void if you don't use Rickenbacker strings. I can see a direct correlation between string tension and "exploding tailpieces" so Ric would be in their rights not to honor a claim under those circumstances. I won't argue it's right for a company to dictate what strings to use, but if you buy a product with that type of warranty then you have to expect to be on your own in the event of tension issues.

I've no doubt Eastwood can be nice when pushed, it's just not something I've experienced from them over the years.

It takes an actual infringement before an action can be brought to court, so it wasn't until Eastwood actually started selling/shipping that lawyers would be brought into play. Prior to that it was all hypothetical. And we don't know if there has been any behind-the-scenes chatter between Eastwood and Rickenbacker lawyers, so things may be afoot but hidden to the general public.

If Ric hasn't sold this particular instrument since the '50's, as Eastwood seems to state in their materials, they are open to losing any US trademark protection for abandonment. But that only sticks (in court) if Ric can't demonstrate "intent" to sell the product again in the future. The legal threshold test for "intent" is very low, so it wouldn't take Ric much to launch a favorable defense. They could carry the day on copyright over the design as those rights are based on "creation" not "commercial use" like trademark.

Legal wheels take time and money, so I won't consider this one over until the fat lady sings, as the saying goes...

----------


## Spruce

> I did notice Rickenbacker specifies in their warranty that it is void if you don't use Rickenbacker strings. I can see a direct correlation between string tension and "exploding tailpieces" so Ric would be in their rights not to honor a claim under those circumstances. I won't argue it's right for a company to dictate what strings to use, but if you buy a product with that type of warranty then you have to expect to be on your own in the event of tension issues.


Pot metal...

----------


## MikeZito

It would be hard to find somebody who loves Rickenbacker's more than I do (I have owned 15 or so, over the years - spanning from the early 70's to the early 2000's), and I have never had a major structural problem with any of the guitars, (only a small bridge rattle on one of my basses) - but my local guitar tech (former Guild factory employee whom I greatly respect) told me that Ric's quality control seems to have slipped in recent years.  

All things considered, I still consider myself a Rickenbacker Guy.

----------


## Verne Andru

> Pot metal...


That's pretty nasty, to be sure.

What gauge strings were on it at the time of the explosion and what were recommended by Rickenbacker?

----------


## Spruce

> What gauge strings were on it at the time of the explosion and what were recommended by Rickenbacker?


That is not the issue, as it wouldn't have mattered if I _did have_ Rickenbacker lights on there, as many other folks can attest to--you still have to pay to get a new tailpiece, and that tailpiece is prone to the same problems....

For the record, roundwound light strings on my 330...
...but google this, and you'll find dozens of similar stories...




> ...my local guitar tech (former Guild factory employee whom I greatly respect) told me that Ric's quality control seems to have slipped in recent years.


Unfortunately, yes...




> All things considered, I still consider myself a Rickenbacker Guy.


Yeah, me too...
But I'll stick with the vintage stuff...

----------


## Verne Andru

Spruce - aside from this tailpiece issue, what other QA issues do you consider Ric having?

I ask because I'm not sure what's being described is correctly a quality control issue. That relates to how well the designs have been implemented.  This appears to be more of a design issue if, in fact, the tailpiece is unable to sustain the tension put on by manufacturer approved strings.

But I agree that this shouldn't be happening and we shouldn't even be having this conversation.

----------


## Spruce

> Spruce - aside from this tailpiece issue, what other QA issues do you consider Ric having?


I hang out here occasionally--as well as at the unofficial RIC Facebook page--and the issue of QC comes up _all the time_...
Mostly finish and binding issues, although the exploding tailpiece is pretty infamous...

----------


## Jacob

Thanks to all for posting the pictures.
It appears that both strings in each course are forced to share a single hole in the end of the tailpiece.
Is there no through body path from the back for one string in each course using the holes in the base of the tailpiece?

----------


## MikeZito

> Thanks to all for posting the pictures.
> It appears that both strings in each course are forced to share a single hole in the end of the tailpiece.
> Is there no through body path from the back for one string in each course using the holes in the base of the tailpiece?


The last I knew, there was an after-market vintage-Rickenbacker-looking (non-'R') tailpiece that has 12 holes, instead of 6.  I don't know anything about the quality, but I recall seeing it around in years past.  Many years ago I wrote a detailed instruction on how to MUCH more easily change strings on a Rickenbacker 12-string, and posted it on the Rickenbacker message boards-  but my copy has been lost for quite some time . . . although it might be floating around somewhere in cyber space . . . .

----------


## mandroid

> Thanks to all for posting the pictures.
> It appears that both strings in each course are forced to share a single hole in the end of the tailpiece.
> Is there no through body path from the back for one string in each course using the holes in the base of the tailpiece?


You are free to make such a modification to the one you buy.   do share your finished project.

----------


## mrmando

So, those of you who signed up for an Eastwood Ric copy -- has it arrived yet?

----------


## mandolinstew

> So, those of you who signed up for an Eastwood Ric copy -- has it arrived yet?


It came about three weeks ago(I did not sign up,I ordered a black one)

----------


## Chief

So, does anybody have anything to report on these guys? Are they worth the $$$? Sound decent? etc.

----------


## Ronny

Up...
No report ?
Even on emando.com ???
So bad !

----------


## mandolinstew

> Up...
> No report ?
> Even on emando.com ???
> So bad !


Just got out of hospital after six weeks,mine is great,would not change a thing on it,pickups work great after shielding the cavity,neck looks small but plays great,much better then other eight string electrics I've played,probably was cheap to make but I. Could not do better for $400

----------

Ronny

----------


## mandolinstew

Nice looking real Rickenbacker on ebay

----------


## mrmando

> Up...
> No report ?
> Even on emando.com ???
> So bad !


Still waiting on mine ...

----------


## Joed

Here's one on Craigslist. What are those tuners? Look like Fender style Klusons.
https://columbus.craigslist.org/msg/...384407495.html

----------


## Emandojangle

For those of us who like Rickenbackers, I'm afraid the chances to get a real Ric are fading fast.  I wrote to Rickenbacker last week to see if they have any plans to run another batch of the 5002V58 mandolins and the answer was no.

I have a Jetglo, an Amber Fire Glo (rare) and the Blueburst in the pic (extremely rare - supposedly one of three made).  They have the quirky wide necks with string spacing that is very different from my other mandolins (Manns, Godin, Fender, Epi....).  And they really benefit from a proper setup by a luthier skilled in Emandos.  But when you want that classic sparkling jangle, they sound terrific.

I still regret that I passed on the chance to buy a pretty Mapleglo one from Pick of the Ricks years ago.  Oh for a time machine and a VISA card.......

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

I had a look at and a tinkle on a Ric mando at a NAMM show in 2010. (A long time ago now, admittedly.) I was unimpressed, especially for the price.  Given the size of the neck and the string spacing it seemed to me that they didn't really 'get' mandolins.  So if I bought one, I would be spending an inordinate amount of money (on a new and expensive instrument) to get it into playing shape.

And then theres the shape of the mandolin...  Jeez with all their great guitar designs, you'd think they could make one that didn't look like they gave up and said "good enough" halfway through.  I mean, do an Epi/Firebird and make a tiny version of a 330, fercryinoutloud.  Wouldn't that be really cool?

Love, love, love their guitar designs, and the signature guitar sounds.  But I take a pass on their mandolins.

just my rather opinionated take,
Daniel

----------


## Emandojangle

We should keep in mind that the Ric mandolins were an exact reissue of the 1958 instrument and they truly are identical to the originals with the exception of moving the fret marker from the 9th fret to the 10th fret on the final run.  So beauty must have been in the eye of the beholders way back in '58.

In any event, I love my Rics and would never part with them.  The integrated neck and body with the walnut back is solid as a rock as is the bridge design.  And the toaster top pickup produces sounds that I simply cannot replicate on my other emandos (I am a collector and have samples from just about every major builder).

I agree with Daniel that the neck feels like a guitar company design as opposed to a mandolin.  And they would never be a bluegrass instrument.  But I will glady stretch my fingers a bit and forgive  them for their faults when I hear that unmistakable Rickenbacker chime through my AC30.

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## Verne Andru

It's somewhat ironic that guitar players complain about how skinny Ric guitar necks [12 string in particular] are while mando players complain about how wide their mando necks are.  :Grin:

----------

Daniel Nestlerode

----------

